# Nicest 1976 Tucker Sno Snow Cat 1642 Model EVER??



## couchloafer

Price seems a little steep but wow!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1&category=6737


----------



## 300 H and H

That's one nice machine! Spendy...but it looks like it wouldn't need anything for a long time. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is one of the nicest snow cats ever only problem is with 2 glass packs infront of the wind shields makes you think the guy might be a krusty fan who ever rebuilt it did a nice job i love the color but could do with out the flames


----------



## tracknut

Tucker alwaysed like to do that My 74 542 came like that


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Mommy I Waaant It!

I know this is an inane post but that's what I say every time I see a really nice 'cat
-Pat


----------



## e2spear

I was just on there this morning looking at Tuckers and that one did not come up. Man I like the flames too. Chrome valve covers on a groomer, love it.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I found it, it's still there. 0 bids so far.


----------



## Melensdad

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I found it, it's still there. 0 bids so far.



One problem with auctions is that people will often start them off at a high price and get ZERO bids, even if the item is worth the starting price.  On the other hand I've seen auctions for many different types of items where the price starts out VERY LOW and the bidders then raise the price OVER the 'reserve' price due to a bidding war.  

This cat may not sell at that price just because of the dynamics of the way auctions work.  Now if he started at $10,000 then its possible that people could bid it up to this price or more but start too high and people don't bid.  Doesn't matter if it is a nice sno-cat, a piece of artwork, a rare gun or an old Coke bottle.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Melensdad said:


> One problem with auctions is that people will often start them off at a high price and get ZERO bids, even if the item is worth the starting price. On the other hand I've seen auctions for many different types of items where the price starts out VERY LOW and the bidders then raise the price OVER the 'reserve' price due to a bidding war.
> 
> This cat may not sell at that price just because of the dynamics of the way auctions work. Now if he started at $10,000 then its possible that people could bid it up to this price or more but start too high and people don't bid. Doesn't matter if it is a nice sno-cat, a piece of artwork, a rare gun or an old Coke bottle.


i might also add this is the wroong time of the year to be selling a turn key  type snow cat most buyers are looking for bargin  to get ready for next season  that being said when you figure in sweat equity that tucker is a deal at the reserve price i'm guessing there is a kid on the way oor he is getting married and wife wants a fancy wedding more than a fancy snow cat. I made it clear when i got married that the dog and my toys would not be put on the auction block to make a little lady happy if you marry me you get me with my big dog and toys. i would guess that the fact my toys also generate a small income to help cover their cost likely helps to justify keeping them


----------



## SnoTucker

They are not glass packs, Smooth Stainless Steel Tube Mufflers from, Stailess Works..    Much, Much quiter than a glass pack..


----------



## pixie

Mmmm ... I love stainless !
Stainless reservoir, too.

Welcome to the Forums, SnoTucker 
Is it your machine ?


----------



## SnoTucker

All the floor pans, firewall, bed, trim pannels arround under carriage, and fuel tank are all stainless as well..   304 stainless to be exact..


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

SnoTucker,

Welcome to the forum.

You've done beautiful job on your Tucker! 

I don't know if you are a long time lurker or not, but if not, you will appreciate all the work Weatherby did to a Thiokol 601. Here's a link to that thread (enjoy!): 
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=7484


----------



## Boston

Whats the designation that denotes the extended cab version ?


----------



## teamster

The last number denotes the number of doors, Example 1642, the last number is 2, it has 2 doors, if the last number was 4 it would have 4 doors. I have a 1344. Which means mine has the extended cap with 4 doors. The 16 is the model, the next 4 means it has 4 tracks & the final number, as mention previously means the doors. They did make a 1643, 3 doors, not very popular.


----------



## Boston

Thanks, but I was referring to how they differentiate between the extended cab model with the opera window and the regular cab model without, both have two doors and so would be designated with a 2. But there are obviously different cabs available. I'd like the one with the extended cab like this one.


----------



## Melensdad

Boston said:


> Thanks, but I was referring to how they differentiate between the extended cab model with the opera window and the regular cab model without, both have two doors and so would be designated with a 2. But there are obviously different cabs available. I'd like the one with the extended cab like this one.



They made 1-off custom stuff and/or limited run stuff to customer's specs.  So its possible that a variant of a regular item may have the original designation with no special designation because it wasn't a regular production item.


----------



## Northcoast

YES! This is the nicest restoration EVER! If anyone has ever tried to restore one of these older cats knows what it takes. lots of TIME and MONEY.


----------



## DAVENET

Boston said:


> Thanks, but I was referring to how they differentiate between the extended cab model with the opera window and the regular cab model without, both have two doors and so would be designated with a 2. But there are obviously different cabs available. I'd like the one with the extended cab like this one.


 
You're actually looking at two different model years.  Older models (50's - 70's)with the "opera window" actually have the fuel tank in that position. It sits right behind the seats and has a mini storage 'shelf' on top of it that's roughly 8" x 48".  It's not open space or jump seat area (unless it gets modified by someone and the tank gets moved outside).  Late 70's models and newer have the shortened cab becuse the fuel tank got moved outside to handle more volume for the larger engines.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Northcoast said:


> YES! This is the nicest restoration EVER! If anyone has ever tried to restore one of these older cats knows what it takes. lots of TIME and MONEY.



Sorry but it's not a "restoration". The word restoration means "the act or process of returning something to its "original" condition". This is nowhere close to original condition.

Did Tucker ever come in metallic silver paint? No

Did Tuckers ever come with flames? No

Did they ever come with stainless steel mufflers? No

Stainless bed, floors, hydraulic tank, fuel tank, etc? No 

Tinted Windows? Nope

Chrome valve covers? Yeah right...

LED lights? Not even invented

Digital instrument cluster? See above

They did come with engine mounter mechanical fuel pumps (missing) and a fan shroud on the radiator (missing).

I'm not saying it's not a nice machine, but it's not a restoration in any way.

I think the proper phrase would be "resto-mod" but it looks like virtually all the improvements were cosmetic. The engine looks basically stock except for the valve covers, air cleaner and spark plug wires. Maybe it has aftermarket fuel injection?  There was a saying back in the seventies that comes to mind; "all show and no go".

If you want to see truly the finest Snowcat "restoration" look at Weatherby's 601. Incredible attention to detail and devotion to originality. For example he tracked down electrical wire with braided cloth insulation...because that's what was original.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there was also the other tucker that had the factory rubber track conversion. I forgot who did that one but it was a very nice job


----------



## Boston

I think Black foot brought up an interesting point. I own a small business where I do historic restorations on windows and doors. In the historic dep regulations there is a whopping huge difference between a historic restoration and a restoration/renovation.


----------



## wakeupcall

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Sorry but it's not a "restoration". The word restoration means "the act or process of returning something to its "original" condition". This is nowhere close to original condition.
> 
> Did Tucker ever come in metallic silver paint? No
> 
> Did Tuckers ever come with flames? No
> 
> Did they ever come with stainless steel mufflers? No
> 
> Stainless bed, floors, hydraulic tank, fuel tank, etc? No
> 
> Tinted Windows? Nope
> 
> Chrome valve covers? Yeah right...
> 
> LED lights? Not even invented
> 
> Digital instrument cluster? See above
> 
> They did come with engine mounter mechanical fuel pumps (missing) and a fan shroud on the radiator (missing).
> 
> I'm not saying it's not a nice machine, but it's not a restoration in any way.
> 
> I think the proper phrase would be "resto-mod" but it looks like virtually all the improvements were cosmetic. The engine looks basically stock except for the valve covers, air cleaner and spark plug wires. Maybe it has aftermarket fuel injection?  There was a saying back in the seventies that comes to mind; "all show and no go".
> 
> If you want to see truly the finest Snowcat "restoration" look at Weatherby's 601. Incredible attention to detail and devotion to originality. For example he tracked down electrical wire with braided cloth insulation...because that's what was original.



Blackfoot Tucker,  all but a few of the mods done to this Cat are very functional, stainless does not rust seems like a good improvement over mild steel!!. All show and Go is more like it. Any time you want to play come on up ! This cat is Cool as HELL !!. And we love it.

Ps, I was always taught that if you dont have something nice to say, dont say anything at all
Just sayin'      Wakeupcall


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Best of all as I remember it was a gift wished my wife would buy one for me. it would be my luck she would get me one of Big Al's kristies.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

wakeupcall said:


> Blackfoot Tucker,  all but a few of the mods done to this Cat are very functional, stainless does not rust seems like a good improvement over mild steel!!. All show and Go is more like it. Any time you want to play come on up ! This cat is Cool as HELL !!. And we love it.
> 
> Ps, I was always taught that if you dont have something nice to say, dont say anything at all
> Just sayin'      Wakeupcall



Wakeupcall.

I think you may have missed this phrase in my post; :
"I'm not saying it's not a nice machine, but it's not a restoration in any way."

The point to my post was not to denigrate the Tucker, but rather illustrate the misuse of the word "restoration". I gave an abbreviated definition of the word restoration and then pointed out a number of items which while improvements, do not restore the Tucker to it's original condition.

Indeed there are many things about this machine that are spectacular. The attention to detail, the quality of the paint job, the way the wiring was done so neatly and professionally, the bed, etc. I think the changes were well thought out and the execution in terms of craftsmanship is awesome. 

My intent was never to offend, and if I did, I apologize.


----------



## wakeupcall

Quote: There was a saying back in the seventies that comes to mind; "all show and no go".

Thanks Blackfoot Tucker,  I agreed with most of your original post, until I got to the quote above, this is where it took a turn for me.   Just because its not painted Tucker orange doesnt change the machine and the improvements that were made.  Appreciated the apology.  Wakeupcall


----------



## humpmaster

couchloafer said:


> Price seems a little steep but wow!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1&category=6737


Thank you for posting your pic's and yes I agree one of the nicest ones I have seen, think there is a youtube vid of this running through a drift?
and let me guess you have read the manual and never never ever spin the tracks right? lol
you did not spare any exspense on this one and if I had that kind of money and time that is what I wish mine looked like! doesn't get much sweeter than that! nice job and again thanks for posting for us to view!
ccccccyyyyyyyyaaaa! humpmaster out!


----------



## humpmaster

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Sorry but it's not a "restoration". The word restoration means "the act or process of returning something to its "original" condition". This is nowhere close to original condition.
> 
> Did Tucker ever come in metallic silver paint? No
> 
> Did Tuckers ever come with flames? No
> 
> Did they ever come with stainless steel mufflers? No
> 
> Stainless bed, floors, hydraulic tank, fuel tank, etc? No
> 
> Tinted Windows? Nope
> 
> Chrome valve covers? Yeah right...
> 
> LED lights? Not even invented
> 
> Digital instrument cluster? See above
> 
> They did come with engine mounter mechanical fuel pumps (missing) and a fan shroud on the radiator (missing).
> 
> I'm not saying it's not a nice machine, but it's not a restoration in any way.
> 
> I think the proper phrase would be "resto-mod" but it looks like virtually all the improvements were cosmetic. The engine looks basically stock except for the valve covers, air cleaner and spark plug wires. Maybe it has aftermarket fuel injection?  There was a saying back in the seventies that comes to mind; "all show and no go".
> 
> If you want to see truly the finest Snowcat "restoration" look at Weatherby's 601. Incredible attention to detail and devotion to originality. For example he tracked down electrical wire with braided cloth insulation...because that's what was original.



  Always a critic! WELL EXCUUUUUUUSE ME!   SAD POST
why not just appreciate the mans hard work and efforts and leave the spell check and technicalities alone gheeesh some people, your just jealous as am I, really cloth tape?, I have a roll in my tool box and you can get it from jeggs, duhh this is a ground up restoration upgrade, that's what it is! and kuddos to the guy who built it/or people, ya ya ya we get it, doesn't have a set of old rusty chain drive tracks that you cant get parts for and rattle and bang around and once they break you have a kristy lawn dart in your yard! so would you rather drive this or an original? my guess is this! I know why dont you just buy it from the guy!
take care and be safe no offense but dang.
Ok Now! I have to call bull on your buddies (big al's) snow toaster! what a pile, freaking bambi killer! I read most of his post and looked at his pictures, yes he did a nice job (dont know how in that pig stye of a garage) but how about that 160 amp alternator he put on it in place of the original generator! that's not original! so it was not a total restore either and you all called it a mod so your going to have to eat a little crow on that one, nice try though, keep practicing your getting better at trolling!


----------



## Melensdad

humpmaster said:


> Always a critic! WELL EXCUUUUUUUSE ME!   SAD POST
> why not just appreciate the mans hard work and efforts and leave the spell check and technicalities alone gheeesh some people, your just jealous as am I, really cloth tape?, I have a roll in my tool box and you can get it from jeggs, duhh this is a ground up restoration upgrade, that's what it is! and kuddos to the guy who built it/or people, ya ya ya we get it, doesn't have a set of old rusty chain drive tracks that you cant get parts for and rattle and bang around and once they break you have a kristy lawn dart in your yard! so would you rather drive this or an original? my guess is this! I know why dont you just buy it from the guy!
> take care and be safe no offense but dang.
> Ok Now! I have to call bull on your buddies (big al's) snow toaster! what a pile, freaking bambi killer! I read most of his post and looked at his pictures, yes he did a nice job (dont know how in that pig stye of a garage) but how about that 160 amp alternator he put on it in place of the original generator! that's not original! so it was not a total restore either and you all called it a mod so your going to have to eat a little crow on that one, nice try though, keep practicing your getting better at trolling!


I'm not quite sure why you are being so harsh in your comment.

The reply he made seems reasonable based on photo observation and information that was available.

Perhaps all this information about the ground up restoration should have been listed in the sale?


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Old post but curious how much this cat sold for if anyone remembers?


----------



## DAVENET

Wakeupcall (above) owns it now, so _maybe_ he will let you know


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

DAVENET said:


> Wakeupcall (above) owns it now, so _maybe_ he will let you know



Ahh ok thanks. Just wondering approx what a cat of this caliber goes for.


----------



## Reddog

One of the nicest cats (and members, no offense Don...)) I have come across in WAAAYYY too many hours of looking. Restomod in it's finest form!


----------



## wakeupcall

Thanks guys...PM'd wbuffetjr1 to respond to him.


----------

